# Powakaddy FW7 Lithium 18 hole battery



## FaldosJumper (Aug 31, 2014)

Current Powakaddy user with a Sport Digital from around 2006 and believed it was time to change as the trolley was beginning to creak and when left to run on its own would via off to right, mainly due to the weight of the battery making the trolley roll that way.

My playing partners used a mixture of Powakaddy's, Hill Billy's and Motocaddy's and to be honest I was leaning towards a Motocaddy as what I really liked was the M series for size and the USB charging point  but ultimately I wanted a lithium battery as all the reviews I's read for no matter what manufacturer were always very complimentary.

So I started looking about a month ago and had really more or less decided on Motocaddy at the start of the search but the more I researched Powakaddy and how they were, in my mind cheaper compared to comparable models and looking at their product I found myself plumping for the FW5 but then I had to consider do I buy a lead acid battery or pay Â£150 more for a lithium as the Powakaddy has really good point of that a lithium or lead acid battery can be used in the trolley... My thinking was buy the lead acid and when it breaks down after a year or two buy the lithium but buying the lithium on its own at the moment is anything from Â£200-Â£250 more where as buy with the trolley and its only Â£150 more.

I was about to pull the trigger on the FW5 but then Powakaddy did a promotion for a free bag with the FW7... that was it my mind was made up, spend Â£50 more for the FW7 Lithium and get a free bag. I didn't opt for the EBS version at around Â£100 more as didn't deem it necessary.

lifting the box I was surprised by the weight (for some strange reason I expected it to be about the weight of my old trolley without the battery) and on opening it was taken aback by the amount of wasted space in the box however the trolley looked beautiful. I'd opted for the silver and carbon graphite trim it was easy to put together and instructions though sparse covered what you need to know.

I put the charger together ready to charge and got the battery out, there's a handy switch that when the battery isn't used you can switch to off that basically saves the battery from being accidentally discharged in storage or in transit. The battery and power to trolley is one of my points to raise... The switch is a good idea but I'd like to see an option when plugged in to the trolley you have an option to switch the trolley off and on so you don't have to unseat the battery and locate the switch, also I think the battery should be able to be charged whilst seated in the trolley and when the battery is out you have to place the battery upside down to charge which after a handful of charges by myself works fine with no issues just doesn't feel right or look right sitting on the shelf in the garage.

Performance on the course is exceptional, quiet, full of power... on my lead acid I walking at a speed of 7 on this it's a notch above 3 and when pushed to its maximum of 9 it's take off it was an aeroplane  another point I'd raise is I don't like the position of the speed wheel on the top in the middle of the handle and preferred the trigger, roller type of my previous model but due to the style of the handle you'd ned this on both sides so I expected they've decided this is the best place but for me you could place one in the base at the rear of the handle which is more of an easier location for the thumb to access on either hand. I also have found the ADF quite difficult to engage (the option to send the trolley 5-50 yards down the fairway) but I do like the different measuring options, the round, from a marker on the course and drive and together with the multicoloured design of the screen really sets the trolley apart from it's siblings but also the competitors.

It really is a joy walk round the course with and certainly one I wouldn't hesitate in recommending but would point out the points I raise and for what it's worth I probably would spend the Â£100 more for the EBS version as I did find on slopes the trolley did roll back due to it's lightness when I know my previous heavier trolley would've stood firm. Great trolley and I'd award 4.5/5 stars.


----------



## Naybrains (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice review FJ, very useful!


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 11, 2014)

Naybrains said:



			Nice review FJ, very useful!
		
Click to expand...

No worries, as you'll know, it's a massive step up from the my first Powakaddy that you took on :lol:


----------

